# 612 owners



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

612 users, are you happy with this model?
I need to upgrade due to a new tv and one option is to just add a 612.
The other option is to go the hopper route, but the OTA still seems shaky.
Any advice?


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a 612 for about 1.5 years now and we're happy with it. It's been a solid performer for us. I don't use OTA on it though.

I'm staying with my current setup (722k, 612, 211k) over the Hopper/Joey solely for the dual OTA tuner on the 722k. I'll keep this setup for as long as I can. I'd need two Hoppers and one Joey and I just don't want to do that right now.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well that's encouraging.
The 612 does have ota, right?
Basically a 622 with only one tv output (not tv1 and tv2) and less disk space?
Any counterpoints out there?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

It sucks. Constantly have to reboot it because either sound goes out or the picture freezes.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've had two for a couple years now and with the exception of one hard drive failure they have worked well. I too don't use the OTA tuner. 

To mike1977, have you considered asking for a replacement instead of complaining?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The problem seems to be isolated to weak channels losing the signal for the OTA module on the hopper. If you are not watching them when they drop there is no problem. Certainly if I wanted a _Hoppa_ this would not be a reason to not get it. Given sometime they will fix it.

As to the 612 - I have three and love them. If you take my suggestion you will rarely have a problem, in fact they may be more stable than a 722 now. You need to keep it cool. Put a fan that takes the warm air away from it or blows cooler air into it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

klang said:


> I've had two for a couple years now and with the exception of one hard drive failure they have worked well. I too don't use the OTA tuner.
> 
> To mike1977, have you considered asking for a replacement instead of complaining?


I agree with Klang except I do use OTA and it works well as long as you have enough signal from your antenna. I also agree with Klang on the comment to Mike1977 it isn't DISH'S fault if you don't replace a problem receiver.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep em coming.
I guess I could turn my 622 and get 2 612s for the same monthly cost?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

722921 said:


> Keep em coming.
> I guess I could turn my 622 and get 2 612s for the same monthly cost?


As an additional receiver the 622 is $17/mo. the 612 is only $10.

If you are going to replace the 622 and add a 612 you should come out $3 higher per mo.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that info. Seems reasonable.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"boba" said:


> As an additional receiver the 622 is $17/mo. the 612 is only $10.
> 
> If you are going to replace the 622 and add a 612 you should come out $3 higher per mo.


Not a bad deal for twice the tuners, twice the HDD space, and HD in two rooms.


----------



## Satnovice (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, I just joined the forum today and I would like to know how to get around, especially how to start a new post, sorry I did not mean to interfere with this post.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> Not a bad deal for twice the tuners, twice the HDD space, and HD in two rooms.


I don't think it is really twice the hdd space, maybe even less than one 622?
But yeah, more tuners and independant HD in 2 rooms is a bonus.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"722921" said:


> I don't think it is really twice the hdd space, maybe even less than one 622?
> But yeah, more tuners and independant HD in 2 rooms is a bonus.


Both the 612 and 622 have 320GB hard drives. So two 612s would have twice the HDD space of a single 622  .


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> Both the 612 and 622 have 320GB hard drives. So two 612s would have twice the HDD space of a single 622  .


Good to know, I thought the 622 had a 500GB, or is that the 722?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 722 has 500GB.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

611 is 350gb I believe.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> 611 is 350gb I believe.


If you will open it you will find 320 GB drive.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

yup 320gb, and putting in a 500gb will not increase recording time on the 612, but it will on the 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peano said:


> yup 320gb, and putting in a 500gb will not increase recording time on the 612, but it will on the 622.


That's a bummer - 612 is a descend of 622 ...


----------



## gregsgoatfarm (Mar 9, 2009)

My old 508 was due for mandatory retirement soon so I opted to get a 612 to take its place in the back room and complement the 622 in the big room. I really like the OTA capabilities of both but worry that maybe the H/J combo would have been a better choice from both a feature and cost standpoint. Did I screw up too badly? After only one week the 612 has performed flawlessly. The phone helpers at DISH were clueless about a USB connected OTA dongle, and I wasn't in the mood to argue. Viewed through a very short lens I think I did the right thing. Gotta have that OTA out here in the country where no sub channels exist w/out it.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I ended up with a hopper and 2 joey setup after all. No regrets so far.


----------

